# Calling in Sick



## thegirlinred

I am only an employee of 2 months with target and no one has explained how calling in sick works. I have been sick the past few days and need to take a day to rest. Do I need to ask HR to use my sick hours? Do I need a doctors note? I am scheduled 6 hours tomorrow with 36 this week and my average is about 30 hrs per week. Also will this affect my schedules in the weeks to come? My old boss would cut our schedules in half if we called in sick. On Memorial Day, the HR TL took notes of who called off and I wondered if they were going to be penalized. Also, what do I do to call off before my shift?


----------



## Yetive

If you need to call in, be sure to do so as early as possible, so they can plan. Just call your store and ask for an LOD. Tell them you are not well. It shouldn't matter to your upcoming schedules. Sick pay depends on where you live, so you should ask your HR about that.


----------



## Megatron91

First call the store within 2hrs of your shift.  Second you will have to talk to Hr/Tl to use ur sick hours.


----------



## Fluttervale

thegirlinred said:


> I am only an employee of 2 months with target and no one has explained how calling in sick works. I have been sick the past few days and need to take a day to rest. Do I need to ask HR to use my sick hours? Do I need a doctors note? I am scheduled 6 hours tomorrow with 36 this week and my average is about 30 hrs per week. Also will this affect my schedules in the weeks to come? My old boss would cut our schedules in half if we called in sick. On Memorial Day, the HR TL took notes of who called off and I wondered if they were going to be penalized. Also, what do I do to call off before my shift?


The HRTL takes notes on who calls out every day, that’s part of their job.

You won’t usually lose hours for one call out but if you make it a habit, especially if it’s always the same day of the week, it might turn into a thing.

Call before your shift and at least no later than two hours after it starts.  A no call would be a big deal.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Hit 9 when you call in. Stop calling gs or tech first.


----------



## CrazyTarget

In my area you need to work 90 days to use sick hours, but you start accruing them from the first day. It all depends of the state/city you work in. Ask HR about the sick hour policy for your store, or check your papers from the orientation.


----------

